# Fish finder



## Josh1257 (5 mo ago)

Looking at the Lowrance Eite 9. Anyone run it likes?dislikes?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I run one and don’t necessarily have any issues with it but when it’s time for new I’m getting a Garmin. I think the DI and SI are better than on the elite’s. If wanting to link to another unit or a motor guide then obviously get a lowrance. I have the older Elite ti 9, about 4 or 5 yrs old. If I would of fished with anyone then that had garmin I would of known and went that route instead.


----------



## Josh1257 (5 mo ago)

Maybe i will have to look at the garmins as well. I only thought of lowrance cause im familiar with it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Cabela’s has the 93 on sale right now for $700. If not in a big hurry you can probably find better deals this winter or early spring.


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

If you are familiar with Lowrance you can probably still find a 9” Carbon for around $900. Check out Russell Marine.


----------



## Josh1257 (5 mo ago)

I went with the Garmin the 93


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

You'll like it. Very happy with mine.

Kip


----------

